
Async Fragments: Rediscovering Progressive HTML Rendering - plurby
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2014/12/08/async-fragments-rediscovering-progressive-html-rendering-with-marko/
======
carsongross
A similar technique (albeit a poor-mans version) that I use when I have an
expensive bit of HTML to render is to load a div after the initial page has
completely rendered, using intercooler.js:

[http://intercoolerjs.org/examples/lazyload.html](http://intercoolerjs.org/examples/lazyload.html)

You can throw an indicator in there too, to let users know what is going on.

------
bsder
Gee, this would all go away if they would let the browser _render the damn
website_ instead of layering _everything_ behind Javascript.

You can load all the garbage you want with Javscript after the content is
rendered and _nobody will care_.

